# Trevor and Ken Interview



## Kennethbokor (Apr 4, 2016)

Trevor and I were recently interviewed for a blog by Charles Morris, a Senior Editor from Charged EV's Magazine.
Great recap of Model 3 info.

Check out the article!
https://evannex.com/blogs/news/mode...eline-interior-redesign-and-tesla-competition


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

This interview is a justified feather in your caps. Congrats @TrevP and @Kennethbokor !

I was struck by this quote in the interview:
"Model 3 was designed for manufacturing simplicity. Barring any problems with third-party suppliers, I do believe the car will be on time."
Because this gives an opening to those who are out to destroy Tesla. By bribing suppliers or by setting up a corrupt supplier. I hope that Tesla is sufficiently aware of dangers like these. It's already becoming a fight for survival. 
I profoundly hope that Tesla will succeed!


----------



## Daliman (Apr 20, 2016)

Congratulations ken and trevor. Your expertise in all things Model 3 and reputation for being at the front of the curve has spread. Michael while a lot of things have to go right I think Elon has made it clear that his drop dead date for suppliers of July 1st will lead to any suppliers who are behind being cut out of the supply chain. Tesla has learned to plan ahead. I also think the suppliers really want in to the model 3 boom.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

MichelT3 said:


> Because this gives an opening to those who are out to destroy Tesla. By bribing suppliers or by setting up a corrupt supplier. I hope that Tesla is sufficiently aware of dangers like these. It's already becoming a fight for survival.
> I profoundly hope that Tesla will succeed!





Daliman said:


> Congratulations ken and trevor. Your expertise in all things Model 3 and reputation for being at the front of the curve has spread. Michael while a lot of things have to go right I think Elon has made it clear that his drop dead date for suppliers of July 1st will lead to any suppliers who are behind being cut out of the supply chain. Tesla has learned to plan ahead. I also think the suppliers really want in to the model 3 boom.


I think Elon made it *very clear* when he said Tesla is fully prepared to make any parts on-site to make up for any deficiencies in suppliers. That and the "leaked" July 1 date is Elon's passive-aggressive way of letting the public and suppliers know they mean business with this program and delays will not be tolerated.

That was a calculated move on Elon's part and not a "leak".


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

TrevP said:


> That was a calculated move on Elon's part and not a "leak".


I never supposed that it was a leak. And I sincerely hope the calculations will turn out right.
Many compliments for the two of you in any case.


----------

